# Failed DE cycle - no embryos fertilized



## caroline in Geneva (Sep 19, 2007)

I just got back from a failed DE cycle, where we never even got to transfer.  None of the eggs fertilized with DH's sperm.  We paid for one cycle only and now don't know what to do.  IM recommended additional DNA Fragmentation tests, but that means another 9000 euros for another cycle.  Has anybody ever experienced this, and what did you do.  I feel like quitting this whole thing.
Thanks for any input
Caroline


----------



## MrsBunny (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Caroline
I just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear about your failed cycle and how terrible it must have been for you when no eggs fertilised - this really is something that we don't expect with donor eggs!

It's difficult to know what to say - I've not been in your situation - but I am a similar age and know how you must be feeling about the time factor - I could suggest a cheaper clinic but this would probably mean waiting longer for your next tx. It might be an option for you though.

It's tough, but only you will know whether you can go through more tests and have another go. Also, you need to find out what would happen if the DNA fragmentation tests showed issues - would this mean using donor sperm or can other things be done? Maybe the answers to these questions will help you clarify what to do. But you've obviously had a tough few weeks and need some recovery time.
In the meantime, I'll be thinking of you and wishing you lots of strength so you can come to the right decision for you.

Take care, love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

caroline, i'm sorry to hear about this treatment - could you not ask IM to give you a reduced cycle cost - it seems that you alone are bearing the cost of this cyle and perhaps they could in fairness do another cycle with another donor - if the same happened perhaps that would point to sperm issues, but it could have been the donor??
I would ask IM if this was possible, or else look at clinics that are cheaper ...
i am sorry - what a disappointment after drugs, scans and of course hope that this was the one.  I can see how you would feel like quitting, however you havnt yet been given a fair chance, and if at all possible i would say to try and give it at least one real go
my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Caroline, hugs to you,  I know how disappointing this is, I also had eggs which failed to fertilise this week.
How are you doing?  Have you decided what you're going to do next?
Karen


----------



## caroline in Geneva (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Karen,
Yes, it was a real disappointment for us.  I wrote a letter expaining how we felt, and they offered us a discount on the second cycle so we have decided to try again, but only after DH has two other tests, the DNA fragmentation and FISH test, depending on the results of those we will decide what to do next.  It took awhile to get over the sadness of the whole situation but now that we have a plan to move forward I feel better.  I'm so sorry to hear the same thing happened to you. Have they given you any ideas as to why it happened.  We were going for DE and never thought DH would have problems as well.  Good Luck to you.
Caroline


----------



## Omelette (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi

My first cycle failed too where none of the 6 eggs fertilised normally. For some the shells were too thick which is an age problem. We then tried ICSI and 4 of the 7 eggs fertilised so they were able to implant 2 embryos. This also failed but at least we got a bit further! 

Good luck. 

O


----------



## caroline in Geneva (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Omelette,
Thanks for you note, you must have been using your own eggs.  We were on a donor egg cycle and had problems with DH's sperm.  He just had two tests done, FISH and DNA frag, so we are waiting to get the results before we decide what to do next.  Sounds like your DH may have something similar I would recommend additional SA testing for him if you can get it.
Good luck,
Caroline


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Caroline, Im so sorry to hear of the failed fertilisation cycle. I know this happened to another ff member and she got her second cycle at a reduced rate. Im not sure of the clinic she was at though.
Good luck ,
Love Shellyjxxx


----------

